# Archos 604 wifi



## khash (Jul 17, 2007)

just Bought a new Archos 604 wifi 30gb, very impressed with it, only i cant connect to the internet, ive put the WEP key in and tried to connect to my wireless connection.. no go, just keep getting connection failed.. the helpline wasn't that helpful as i couldn't understand the guy mostly. there is no plugins available (apparently i dont need it for this model) to make it connect, so im guessing the software is all in the archos

im not sure how to "change channels" on the router as the customer support guy kept trying to tell me after many "sorry?"'s and... "say that again?"'s my wifi connection is very strong.. all bars are up.. so im not sure what to do.

please help 

p.s Archos is one of the leading multimedia players in the world atm. handheld gadget, for those that dont know


----------

